# Any fans of Peak Design out there?



## brad-man (Nov 11, 2017)

I have been interested in the PD Capture and accompanying attachment system for some time, but I have an obsession for unobtrusive accessories so I never acted on it. Recently PD had yet another Kickstarter to roll out their newest products which are lighter and more streamlined. The Capture v3 is slicker and the capture plate is almost 50% thinner (very important to me), so I ordered one. I will probably add a Slide Lite and an extra plate before they ship in December. These products are for my mirrorless camera(s). I intend to keep on using my Black Rapid slings for my DSLRs. Any thoughts/tips from current PD users?



https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/peak-design/greatest-hits-revamped-capture-slide-and-slide-lit?utm_source=kickbooster&utm_medium=redirect&utm_content=link&utm_campaign=5e617d


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 11, 2017)

I have a previous version, 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1046189-REG and have been very very happy with it. I’d by one in a heartbeat. (My wife bought it as a gift for me) Only fault is that I’d prefer a couple corners were a bit more rounded off, as if I get it in the wrong position I have managed to have it poke me a couple time.


----------



## IglooEater (Nov 11, 2017)

A friend of mine has the anchor connectors system, and is happy with it. I’m thinking of getting the clips myself. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1170701-REG


----------



## dcm (Nov 11, 2017)

I've used PD for 3+ years with my M series and am quite happy. A leash or cuff is usually attached and its quick to change depending on the situation. 

The capture pro stays on my pack strap for hiking and camping and I use the cuff or leash as a safety strap. I usually thread my sternum strap through the cuff and it is just the right length for me since I mostly shoot with the viewfinder on the M5 or M3. 

I like to travel ultra-light so I appreciate the minimalist design of these straps compared to others. The slide series may be more comfortable if you spend a lot of time carrying a camera on your shoulders but I haven't found that a problem yet.


----------



## Macoose (Nov 12, 2017)

Brad-man,

I've used the Capture Pro with my 7D2/100-400 MkI combo on my mono pod and have had two accidental releases. Fortunately, my foot broke the fall both times and they came to a rest in the grass.. I attached them to the clip from the tripod mount on the lens to keep the weight distributed as evenly as possible. I've since learned to tighten the Plate Lock Screw as tight as I can. Of course, this defeats the easy attach/detach function for me.

I did not accidentally touch the red release button either time. Maybe it was the overall weight that was the problem. Peak Design's product info states the clip will withstand over 200lbs of force. 

I noticed the new clip does not have a Lock Screw. I would not use one that does not have the Lock Screw.

I really like using the Slide but the rubber material on the grippy side has gotten somewhat clumpy from the heat. It works as advertised and I expect it will last a very long time. 

That's my experience. I hope this helps.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 12, 2017)

I have two full sized slides and a clutch. The products are excellent craftsmanship, and they look great too. They are about as comfy as any strap.

I like the way the products attach to camera/L-plates. The anchors remain unobtrusively after straps are removed, allowing for the tripod to bo on without having to remove cumbersome plates, etc.

I haven't had a problem so I can't comment on service. 

I have been ripped off from Kickstarter before, but these people came through.

Hope this helps.

Scott


----------



## brad-man (Nov 12, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. Hopefully the v3 has been refined to the point of being more comfortable as well as more efficient. The ability to switch the Capture between a pack strap and a belt is very appealing. Macoose, there have been anecdotal reports of people loosing their cameras due to a failure in the Black Rapid system, though I have never experienced any problems, so we'll see. Hopefully the newer Capture will play nicer with a diminutive camera/lens combo. Glad to hear your foot was so handy! Scott, the ability to switch around straps as well as remove them for tripod use is the reason I want to try them out. I just hope I can get used to a bunch of dingleberries hanging off of my kit...


----------



## LordofTackle (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi Brad-man,

the ability to easily remove the strap was my main reason to buy into the PD ecosystem, with a slide strap. And this system works really well for me. I love the possibility to attach the strap to different anchor points on the camera or even on a large lens (100-400 II; one on the lens, one on the cam, then I can wear the combo like a sling and swing it on my back while walking).

I also have two captures, the pro pad and the lens capture. 
One capture rest on my backpack strap, the other one I wear sometimes on my belt, together with the pad. IMO, it's to annoying to constantly switch the capture between backpack and belt, especially since I need the extensions screws for my backpack strap and those poke in my hip when worn on the belt.

The stuff holds up really well to my abuse and the weight of the equipment (1DXII, and lots of big L glass) BUT, and this is my main critizism with the system, it's just not pleasant to walk with that much weight on the hip or the backpack strap. A big problem here is the shifted point of weight due to integrated battery grip of the 1D. It starts to pull forward too, instead of mostly downward, which makes it very uncomfortable. But in the end, that's not really a fault of the PD capture system...
However, I've used it with this heavy equipment and had no faults or accidental releases. It's just not very convenient. I have more fear of my belt ripping than the capture giving in 

The Capture lens works really well for lenses up to 24-70/2.8II or 16-35/2.8III or the 100L macro. together with the slide it's a very convenient solution for a walk or a small hike. Also makes it easier to switch lenses.

For a smaller system like mirrorless cameras I would wholeheartedly recommend the whole PD system. The straps work well for any camera and are, for my taste and purposes, the best I've found so far.

Hope this helps
-Sebastian


----------



## brad-man (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for the insight, Sebastian. It does seem to be a convenient and well thought-out system. Glad to hear the PD gear is holding up so well. Speaking of holding up, do you have to wear suspenders when your 1DXll and 100-400 are clipped to your belt? It does indeed sound uncomfortable.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 16, 2017)

I've been using the Capture Clip for several years now and recently partiicipated in Peak Design's Kickstarter campaign to upgrade to the new clips. I highly recommend them.

Neckstrap systems swing too much for me and, litterly, give me pains in my neck. Instead, I use a padded ThinkTank belt with two sliding Capture Clips. The clips are mounted to seat belt straps sewn in a loop just big enough to clear the belt buckle, which lets me slide the clip around the belt. It is very handy to slide a camera into a clip then then slide it around the belt if needed to get it out of the way. My mobility is much higher with this setup than with neckstraped cameras that swing all over the place as I get in position for a shot or run down the sidelines for another.

Most of the time, I'm shooting with a 1Dx/70-200 Mark II and 5d3/24-70 Mark II. For football games, I often add a 100-400 Mark II to this mix. The Capture Clips and the belt system handle these with ease and take a lot of strain off my neck and back. Switching cameras is fairly quick (but not as quick as a Black Rapid system).

...No, I don't need suspendors with the belt. I should note that many times I clip both cameras to the belt and may have an additional pouch on the belt for a flash or third lens. But, when I'm actively shooting -- or running down the sidelines -- one camera is always in hand, so the belt isn't as heavy as one might think.


----------



## pwp (Nov 16, 2017)

After trying and buying far too many strap systems and not feeling happy with any of them, I'm probably the world's biggest fan of the PD straps, I have Leash, Slide & Slide Light. What I really value is the quick release system and the multi point attachment options.

As for the Capture Pro clips, I found them a bit of a fail when using full size DSLR's. They may be OK with pocket cameras and light mirrorless bodies with small, light lenses attached, but that's about it. I put two Capture Pro clips on a beefy utility belt and hung a gripped 5D MkIII with 24-40 f/2.8 on one, and the 1DX with 70-200 f/2.8isII on the other. I found them uncomfortable, awkward to remove and attach to the clip, had uncertainty they were properly and safely mounted and impossible to wear if you try to sit down because the setup is completely rigid. 

If you want a holster/clip system, the Spider Pro system leaves the PD system for dead for carrying a setup like the one described. I bought their twin holster belt and two holsters. It's extremely secure with heavy gear, rocket fast to attach and detach and because it swings on the single attachment point, I am able to run with a full load. This may happen at track and field athletics when you want to get quickly to another part of the arena, leaving hands free to carry a 1DX with 300 f/2.8is plus monopod easily. If you want to sit, they just swing out of the way. If you use full size DSLR's, I'd advise strongly against the PD Clip system. For me it was a complete waste of money.

https://spiderholster.com/spiderpro/

As it happens, I now also rarely use the Spider Pro system. The PD Slide and Slide Light straps are so good I just use them all the time. With two bodies, I have one slung on each side. A third body with monopod and long lens is easily managed. 

-pw


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 16, 2017)

I keep giving Peak Design my money.
I have the previous Capture system.
It works fine but I don't find it practical with a DSLR.
A small mirrorless would work better.
The risk really is dropping the camera as you are pulling it out of the clasp.
The base on my version looks weak but it didn't break (didn't really get much use).
What was good about the design is that you could loop one of their widgets to it to attach their strap to it.
This time I've bought their strap and their new Capture.
I always use a side strap so I'm curious if their design is better.
I have a Black rapid and a Sun Sniper.
The Sun sniper is good as in they add a cable so its not easily cut if you were travelling.
I think Black Rapid have that option too now.
I also have some cheap ebay straps and they work find too. 
They all have a habit of slipping off the shoulder ie: The padding can end up on the wrong place.
I am hoping the Peak Design will sit still.

I have two of their bags. Their Messenger Bag has great design in it but I find it the most uncomfortable bag I've ever had. Their 30L backpack is fine, seems good but I don't find it practical afterwards. A Lowepro bag would be much more practical. My overall thoughts on Peak Design is that they have great design ideas but I'm not sure if they are practical tools afterwards.
They are very reliable as a Kickstarter Project. I've backed many duds at this stage but Peak Design are very professional from that perspective. The item is exactly as described (if not as good sometimes as I thought it would be) and generally arrives as planned. I'd have no doubts about their ability to deliver.


----------



## Mikehit (Nov 16, 2017)

Like others have said I use Capture with my smaller cameras,Olympus and Panasonic MFTs. I find the DSLR too heavy on belts or backpack straps, and there is something unnerving to me about all that weight and expense on a plate. 

I have the Slide and I really like the way the camera hangs by my side. I find that systems where they attach only to the baseplate tripod attachment the camera swings around too much, but with the Slide attached to the baseplate and one side lug it seems much more stable. And with the mounting loop thingy attached to the tripod quick-release plate I can put it on the tripod without having to remove anything.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't use the Capture that much, but I love the Slide camera strap and the Clutch hand strap. The Slide's quick adjustment and car seat belt fabric make for a comfortable adjustable way to carry the camera out at all times. Around the house, I leave the Clutch on all the time so I can easily grab the camera quickly without worrying about it torquing out of my hands if I've got a larger lens on it.

I also like the quick disconnects that come with all the products and my wife has the Leash strap on her Nikon binoculars (she's the spotter in the relationship).

I should add that I tried out the Black Rapid straps before I chose the Peake straps. I know a lot of people like them, but I wasn't a fan of the shoulder pad + straps design. I didn't find it as easily adjustable and familiar as the Peake.


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 16, 2017)

pwp said:


> After trying and buying far too many strap systems and not feeling happy with any of them, I'm probably the world's biggest fan of the PD straps, I have Leash, Slide & Slide Light. What I really value is the quick release system and the multi point attachment options.
> 
> As for the Capture Pro clips, I found them a bit of a fail when using full size DSLR's. They may be OK with pocket cameras and light mirrorless bodies with small, light lenses attached, but that's about it. I put two Capture Pro clips on a beefy utility belt and hung a gripped 5D MkIII with 24-40 f/2.8 on one, and the 1DX with 70-200 f/2.8isII on the other. I found them uncomfortable, awkward to remove and attach to the clip, had uncertainty they were properly and safely mounted and impossible to wear if you try to sit down because the setup is completely rigid.
> 
> ...


Respectfully, my experience is the opposite.  I find the Capture Clips to be a huge success with FF DSLRs and I often use a belt with two clips for a 5D3/24-70 II and a 1Dx/70-200 II -- sometimes I swap the 24-70 for a 100-400 II.

But, two keys to my success with these clips are the ThinkTank padded belt and a customized mounting strap made from seat belt webbing as shown in the photo below. The strap is sewn together so if the clip should loosen, it won't slip off. The padded belt absorbs any shocks and prevents any distortion of the belt that might occur with simpler belts.

Peak Design offers a "Pro Pad" that does something similar to my strap, but I find this simple strap to be easier to use. This offers more flexibility with the camera. I can slide the camera around the belt or twist it out of my way when seated.

The Spider Holster is the closest competitor for this application. But, the Capture Clip is smaller and less obtrusive, especially when a camera is not mounted. First, the empty Clip stays out of the way isn't hanging off the belt like an empty holster. Second, the camera mount for the Capture Clip is much smaller than that protruding steel ball required for the Spider. The new version of the Capture Clip is even slimmer, which is a big reason why I participated in their latest Kickstarter campaign.

Of course, your milleage may vary.


----------



## LordofTackle (Nov 16, 2017)

FTb-n said:


> Respectfully, my experience is the opposite. I find the Capture Clips to be a huge success with FF DSLRs and I often use a belt with two clips for a 5D3/24-70 II and a 1Dx/70-200 II -- sometimes I swap the 24-70 for a 100-400 II.
> 
> But, two keys to my success with these clips are the ThinkTank padded belt and a customized mounting strap made from seat belt webbing as shown in the photo below. The strap is sewn together so if the clip should loosen, it won't slip off. The padded belt absorbs any shocks and prevents any distortion of the belt that might occur with simpler belts.
> 
> ...



That's a very interesting setup. I might want to copy it :
I wasn't aware of this kind of belts.

Don't you have the problem with gripped DSLR's that they pull heavily to the side, instead of mostly downwards??
That's my main gripe with the capture system paired with my 1D :-\

And bloody hell, do your captures look worn  ???

-Sebastian


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 16, 2017)

Copy away...

My 1Dx most often has a 70-200 or a 100-400 attached. When clipped, it hangs mostly downward, but still at a slight angle, which is nice because the hood doesn't dig into my leg. Another benefit of the sewn strap is that it offers some of the flexibility of a strap in that you can swing the camera or a long lens at an angle that is comfortable for walking or one for sitting. Think of holding a Black Rapid strap closely to your side. The camera will "find" a comfortable angle.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 18, 2017)

While there seems to be some difference of opinion on the efficacy of the Capture with a heavy load, most appear to agree that it should play well with a mirrorless setup. Since I happen to have a TT Speed Belt, I'll have to give the DSLR a test drive. The straps/attachment system on the other hand, seems to be universally loved. So the only decision I really need to make is whether to go for the new Slide Lite or pick up the more minimalist Leash. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 18, 2017)

brad-man said:


> Thanks for the replies. Hopefully the v3 has been refined to the point of being more comfortable as well as more efficient. The ability to switch the Capture between a pack strap and a belt is very appealing. Macoose, there have been anecdotal reports of people loosing their cameras due to a failure in the Black Rapid system, though I have never experienced any problems, so we'll see. Hopefully the newer Capture will play nicer with a diminutive camera/lens combo. Glad to hear your foot was so handy! Scott, the ability to switch around straps as well as remove them for tripod use is the reason I want to try them out. I just hope I can get used to a bunch of dingleberries hanging off of my kit...



The dingleberies are only about an inch or so after you loop them onto an attachment site. I don't think you will really even notice them when the straps are not on.

Scott


----------



## Ah-Keong (Nov 23, 2017)

I am using the version 2, Cuff, Leash, and Clutch.
The Leash is kinda of a safety backup if the camera body escape from the Capture.
so far so good.

the capture pro works well in my opinion if your setup is not heavy (dslr+prime or mirrorless) . Usually I clip it to my backpack or my messenger bag.

For hip setup, I prefer the Spider Holster with the Think Tank Skin Set and belt system.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 23, 2017)

I have the CapturePro permanently affixed to my hiking pack's shoulder strap somewhere between my collarbone and pec. I tether my 5D3 + any EF lens up to a 100L to it with the lens facing down. Would not use my 70-200 f/2.8 on it for ergonomic reasons (over my chest moving about and what not), but I'm sure the connection would be fine.

In short, that clip is a godsend for hiking. No weight directly on your neck, no strappy tethered-to-bag sort of stuff to get tangled, no BlackRapid swinging at your hip for miles on end (BR's great, just not for hiking), and no need to dismount the bag to draw your camera. It's right there and quick to dismount, shoot, remount, and keep moving.

Very solid connection with no disconnects, no false positive connections or no problems to speak of. Be advised that your lens may rub/abrade on whatever harder doodads may already be on the shoulder strap you use it on. See pic of my hiking pack -- those little plastic sliders and loops can get trapped between the downward mounted lens and the shoulder strap, and little motions with each stride can scuff up your lens. Hardly the clip's fault, but be advised. My solution (short of ripping those strap plastic bits off) is to wrap of all things a beer coozy around the lens barrel as a padded outer surface. I only do this because of this nutty abrasion risk, but it works like a top.

- A


----------



## brad-man (Jun 6, 2018)

A little update for this thread. I just received notice from PD that some of the _anchors_ (there are 4 versions) are being "recalled". The _anchors_ in question were sold around the middle of August, 2017 and later, and have the thinner cord. Nice to see they truly stand behind their products. To check whether you have any "questionable anchors", you can take the survey at:

https://peakdesign.typeform.com/to/u9JrZC?utm_source=Anchor+Update+Notification&utm_campaign=3dcb32a133-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_02_21_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7e22016a90-3dcb32a133-69681321&mc_cid=3dcb32a133&mc_eid=56a613f96a


----------



## pwp (Jun 6, 2018)

brad-man said:


> A little update for this thread. I just received notice from PD that some of the _anchors_ (there are 4 versions) are being "recalled". The _anchors_ in question were sold around the middle of August, 2017 and later, and have the thinner cord. Nice to see they truly stand behind their products. To check whether you have any "questionable anchors", you can take the survey at:
> 
> https://peakdesign.typeform.com/to/u9JrZC?utm_source=Anchor+Update+Notification&utm_campaign=3dcb32a133-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2018_02_21_COPY_01&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7e22016a90-3dcb32a133-69681321&mc_cid=3dcb32a133&mc_eid=56a613f96a


Great, thanks for this little gem of information brad-man. I've got a few of the offending Anchors in use and on standby as spares. It's recalls like this that give me huge respect for the ethics and honesty of Peak Design. 

They've been good to me in the past, so I back them and advocate for them at any opportunity. 

In a greedy world, their business model is refreshing.

-pw


----------



## lion rock (Jun 6, 2018)

I recently went on a trip with the older PD Capture. One thing I like is that the mounting plate is Swiss-Arca compatible, making it a mount onto a tripod directly from Clip. That's convenient.

Only three things I like see changes.
First, the mounting plate has a stop to prevent it from turning from the camera base. Somehow, I'm very worried that the plate screw works loose due to the plate twisting and disaster happens. A pin or a lip on the plate would help prevent swivel.
Second, the Clip is designed with a single mounting orientation, as in a vertical belt (of a backpack). It would be nice to have a horizontal orientation which can be mounted on a pant belt.
Third, the tightening screws on the plate has a tendency to loosen. Again, a possibility for disaster to happen if the screws come off. I've often checked and tighten these screws.
-r


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 6, 2018)

Speaking of PD, this popped up recently:

https://petapixel.com/2018/05/26/this-is-why-you-need-to-be-careful-with-camera-clips/

_“It’s possible that while walking, the tension screws loosened, and after sitting down, the quick release was pressed down, unlocking the camera. Subsequently, walking with the clip caused the camera to fall. Or, the clip malfunctioned and the locking mechanism just failed. Either way, I’ve been using the clip for a long time before this happened, and having the clip fail twice in a day is a worrying design flaw.”_

Ah, yet another armchair product designer that lacks a root cause identification skillset, yet has no compunction whatsoever to render judgment on what happened. :-[

Sorry that his gear got mangled, don't get me wrong, but two drops in one day does not equal a design flaw.

- A


----------



## jazz55 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you, brad-man, for the heads-up. I like the PD Slide straps and recently picked up their wrist strap which uses V3 so I applied for their upgraded V4 anchors. As pwp posted, it's nice to see a company stand by their products.


----------

